# Is there a Such Thing as too much Cardio for a Obese person?



## Rixmon (Jan 6, 2004)

- Yesterday and Today I am starting a new Cardio training.

- I do the 30 min Weight loss program on the Nordictrack exercise bike for 4 times for 2 hours of cardio in 1 hour blocks, 1 hour I did in morning and 1 hour just after Dinner time.

- Yesterdays log was this.

Breakfast 9 am

Slimfast Shake 220 
1 Gnc ultra mega gold w/iron

Lunch 12 pm

2 cans tuna, 1 tablespoon of miracle whip light
3 slices wheat bread 450 

Snack 3 pm
1 8oz fat free yogurt 110  
4 oz fat free cottage cheese 80
1 Gnc ultra mega gold w/iron

Dinner 6 pm
Slimfast Oatmeal meal bar 220

Snack 9 pm
1 oz  roasted nuts 100
1 8oz glass Orange juice 80

Exercise

2 Hours On cycle, 1 hour first thing in morn before breakfast, 1 hour 20 minutes after dinner.

rest 11 pm - 8:00 am


---- What I am afraid of is If i do too much cardio will my body start going into starvation mode or my metabolism will start fighting against me? I cycle at a decent speed between 10-14 miles per hour and literially sweat like a pig. I am able to Keep it up because I cycle so much and stretch before workout. My pulse rate goes up to around 150-160ish when I get up to around 45 minutes and 130-150 before that. 

--- I am 578 pounds last weigh in 2 weeks ago( can only weight in at weight doctors place because scales are too expensive over 400 pounds) 6 feet 2 and 25 years old.

-- Another Problem is All the calculators dont seem to work for really overweight people, They say things like my BMR is 3000 and  that I lose 2000 calories when I cycle... so those things all dont help, Do you guys know if there a way to get a more accurate estimation of such things?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 6, 2004)

My suggestion would be drop the second hour of cardio and integrate your program with some weight training which will add lean body mass and help you raise your metabolism and burn more fat.

cardio, for someone that is obese and severly deconditioned is extremely important as you need to get in some sort of shape and increase your hearts capactiy to do work.

My advice for starters would be to try and train with weight 3 times per week.  total body workouts focusing on compund movements, expecially legs as you can really add some lean body mass there.  For right now I owuld suggest a rep range of 12-15reps per set so that you can build some muscle endurance, get your heart rate up and begin to build a foundation for better health.

Aside from trianing I think you REALLY NEED to read the stickies in the diet forum and learn how to properly eat because your diet is all over the place.  This is the biggest part of the game.  I would not even try to set up a diet at first, as much as I would just try to learn how to make proper food choices and learn how to eat cleanly.  Once you can do that, you will find that you will start to lean out and your body will adjust accordingly.  Then you can start to think about ways to plan a diet.

Read, ask questions.......we are here to help.

peace,
patrick


----------



## katie64 (Jan 6, 2004)

Hey trailrix, this would be great as the beginning of a journal for you 


Personally I don't think the amount of cardio your doing will hurt you, but I am not an expert  and are you eating enough, that doesn't seem like very much food.


----------



## Jenny (Jan 6, 2004)

The biggest reason why I wouldn't advise you to do this is because you would probably grow tired of it after a week. I don't know your preivous workout history, but if you are a beginner you should definately not do that. I, who had worked out hard for a lot of years, would get over trained after 2 weeks of that. I don't think you are really serious about doing that everyday.
You need some more specific and realistic goals. This is the mistake many beginners do, to go all out and only last for a few days.
The diet could use some changes too. I'm not a fan of slim fast and it looks like you eat like a chicken 

You deserve a big pat on the back for wanting to change and deciding to do so  I'll be here for any questions you may have and I know that the others here will help you as much as they can as well


----------



## Rixmon (Jan 6, 2004)

- I only eat around 1300 Calories a day.

- I recently perchased a 110 pound weight set here.
http://www.thesportsauthority.com/product/index.jsp?productId=135566&cp=693997&parentPage=family

- Once That comes in the mail which is on the 8th I will start upper body workouts, I cant do leg workouts due to Damaged hip, only upper body. But I do have alot of muscle on my legs already, I dont really know why... I think probably to support all my weight and that Before my injury I was into weight training.

- At the apts I live in, we have a weight room also, I have a key to go in anytime of day 24/7. They have leg exercise that doesnt hurt my hip, I tried the leg curls  which are great, but leg press and dead lifts really get painful.

- My upper body is weak right now... when those weights come in.. ill cut it down to 1 hour cardio and weight training... I have all the time in the world being home all day... so I dont know if its ok to weight train everyday, or just 3 times a week?


- Jenny I been cycling for a half hour to a hour for the past half a year, But thats all I do for exercise. Even though I am obese I am alot stronger then probably most obese people my weight... alot of endurance I gained from cycling. I use to weight around 680 now I am 580 from a half a year of swimming exercise and other half cycling. and a diet of around 1300 calories a day.


----------



## ponyboy (Jan 6, 2004)

I'd echo what p-funk said .  

Remember as well that your big challenge as an obese person is to get your metabolism revved up again so that your body is burning calories constantly throughout the day.  This can be accomplished better by eating more and more often, not less.  If you continue to only feed your body 1500 calories a day, it will only burn 1500 calories a day or less.    

What you eat and how you eat are also important.  You have the principle set of eating frequently, which is good.  You could probably add 100 calories per meal and be better off IMO.  

Remember it is a marathon, not a race - you should be very proud of yourself for your previous acomplishments!  Awesome!


----------



## Rixmon (Jan 6, 2004)

- My dietitian tells me to Eat around 1300,  But people online say I should eat more.

- I live in complete boredom at my home, If it was up to me I would be exercising all day until I wore myself out, I am really determined to find a good exercise plan... I have all the time in the world.


----------



## ponyboy (Jan 6, 2004)

Do you work?  Or are you on disability?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 6, 2004)

Depend on what is wrong with your hip really.

I have clients with bad hips, herniated disks and all sort of problems.  We still train legs and they still do squats, except for the people who had really bad heria, in which case we do other things.  But don't let it slow you down.

You can't neglect the legs because they are so large and the endocrine (hormonal) response is so great and so importat.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 6, 2004)

Tip 2:

Most dieticians are morons....sorry if that offends anyone but it is true.

I'll also go on to say that most personal trainers are morons.


----------



## Rixmon (Jan 6, 2004)

I am on Disability because I damaged my hip at work years back. 

Then I sat home Doing nothing for years, wallowing  in sadness because of my hip injury, and thats How I became obese... I just had 0 exercise and ate the normal amounts of foods.

I didnt get obese thru fast food etc and the like, I just had no exercise, because everything I did caused pain plus I was to sad at the time to care about anything.... but I found that swimming and cycling work just fine without alot of pain, and I want to work hard to get my weight off.


----------



## ponyboy (Jan 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Tip 2:
> 
> Most dieticians are morons....sorry if that offends anyone but it is true.
> ...



 

regular RD's usually know how to program diets for diseases and that's about it, just like most MD's don't know squat about physical injury, they just give you painkillers and tell you to stop.  My friend's RD put him on 800 calories a day!  

Keep doing what you are doing, trailrix - do whatever you can to keep moving, be active and repair that injury as well - no matter what it is, it can be fixed with the proper therapeutic modality.


----------



## Rixmon (Jan 6, 2004)

- Reason I been using slimfast is because That was the first and easist thing for me to acquire.

- I am looking into atkins powders/bars after my slimfast supply runs out ( which is about 5 more months)

- My dietician basically told me  a year ago to get exercise in or your pretty much dead, but he said it in a nice way (hahha)

- He said about 1300 calories a day, So I followed that and did the exercise and lost around 100 pounds after a year... but Now I am much stronger and I did the 2 hour cycling yesterday without fail.... but   everyone online tells me that  I could lose more weighit if I ate more calories!

- In feb I have appointment for my next weigh in and checkup with my dietician and endocronolgist.... *arnold voice* " I have questions and I want them answered immediatly!"


----------



## bandaidwoman (Jan 6, 2004)

> What I am afraid of is If i do too much cardio will my body start going into starvation mode or my metabolism will start fighting against me?



No but too little calories can shut down your metabolism.  

If you really want a good assessment of your resting metabolic rate and the changing needs of your calorie requirement, you can have your metabolic rate measured for 75 bucks at a nearest HealthSouth physical therapy center .  The 1300 calories may be too little as you continue your aggressive excercise schedule (both cardio and weight lifting)  I enclosed some information on their medgem device and the nearest facilities in Lynwood, Wa.


http://www.healthsouth.com/medinfo/home/app/frame?2=article.jsp,0,metabolic_questions#Sec2:


http://search.yahoo.com/search?p=healthsouth+lynnwood,+wa&sp=1&ei=UTF-8&cop=mss&fr=fp-tab-web-t

I refer my wrestlers who need to gain weight or lose weight during training season to have this done.  The machine is quite accurate. Historically, the only way to measure RMR (resting metabolic rate) was to sit in a caloric measurement room but with this new device that assesses VO2 through pulmonary metabolism, it is a close apporximation.


----------



## Rixmon (Jan 6, 2004)

Thanks alot, I am calling healthsound today, I am actually anxious... hehe

Now that I think about it, health sound was the place  I went when I first started dieting and could barely walk hehe.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 6, 2004)

I used healthsouth's calorimetry device and it is very nice indeed.  In regard to your original question, I would say splitting your cardio into 2 sessions is fine, the farther apart the better, just cut the times in half.


----------



## Rixmon (Jan 6, 2004)

appt for 8 am friday, at health sound... sweet

- Well from what you guys are saying, I am gonna stick with my 1 hour cardio, and start weight training. 

- As long I dont aggro my hip all should be fine, I keep losing weight so fast that my skin starts to sag and stretch out, but the doctor said they can relieve that with plastic surgery later on by reducing the skin.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 6, 2004)

Hi Trail  IMO (which you've received a lot of from many wise IMers already) is this.....Do not over do your cardio.  Being that you're over weight, your heart is already working hard period at a resting rate & if you get up and walk around it works that much more.  I wouldn't hit head on with Cardio, rather.......start with a healthy diet and slowly work cardio into the picture.  You don't want to over work your heart.  If you're dead set on doing cardio, please go extremely light and be sure to check your heart rate periodically while doing your cardio exercise.

I would listen to your nutritionist.  I agree you need to be eating more than 1300 Calories a day, if you're working out.  Do you mind answering why, he/she has set you on such a strict calorie based diet and what type foods he/she recommended for your program?

I believe you will do well, no matter what direction you go in.  Just remember to listen to your body.


----------



## Rixmon (Jan 6, 2004)

I do not know why the dietitian set such a low calorie diet, The way it seemed to me is alot of people who are overweight as I am are inactive.... and the only way to lose weight is just by eating fewer calories.

I dont think alot of obese people work hard to get out of obesity, but I am active with cardio a hour a day... Ill show him!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 6, 2004)

Even if you are inactive, simply changing your eating habbit alone will generate awesome results in over weight men and women.

For Example.....If I were over weight and I decided my first step was to cut out pop and switch to water, my weight would drop.  If I was inactive.  If I were active and cut my soda I would drop double the weight.  

Where you are in your stage, shouldn't require any exercise.


----------



## Rixmon (Jan 6, 2004)

I honestly think the dietician didnt think I would be exercising, because alot of severe obese guys dont.

I think after he sees the amazing progress I have went up to, he may change the diet... but I still think he is starting to look dumb when all these people online tell me better info then he does.

- At my stage i dont require exercise? but does it help alot or a little? .... and god the 1 hour cardio every morning makes me feel so great during the entire day... my energy level just feels so good... I wonder if there are other obese people that are still strong.. only thing I can think of are sumo wrestlers but they are hardcore 


- I drink no pop, only water and  Clear american sparkling 0 calorie flavored water from Walmart sams choice, I do drink orange juice with nuts ( one of my favorite treats)


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 6, 2004)

Go here.  Here you will find many people who are in your shoes OR, who have been.  

http://www.healthboards.com/boards/forumdisplay.php?f=72


----------



## TKEYellow (Jan 6, 2004)

I don't have any advice to offer you trailrix, but all I can say is good luck!!  It takes a strong person to do what your doing and I wish you all the success in the world.  

These people on this board will provide you with all the advice you need.  Everyone seems to know or have a little advice on everything.  Your in good hands!


----------



## Rixmon (Jan 6, 2004)

- Thank you, I also forgot to mention that I have normal blood pressure, cholestoral, blood sugar everything.... infact You wouldnt see a health medical problem on my records other then I am severly overweight and have damaged hip and pain, I am lucky for this to be..  and I feel strong.

- too many of those obese people are using medications or getting stomach stapled etc.

- I want to do it without all that stuff, I just very afraid of damaging my heart any more then it already is, 1 hour cardio seems  to work great for me, i used to be only able to do a half hour.


----------



## GodLift (Jan 6, 2004)

trailrix, Stick with it man!  Lookin forward to hearing about your weight loss and improved health in the future!  That's what's so good about this board, everyone is in the fight with you.


----------



## Streetdisciple (Jan 6, 2004)

Trail, I am 27 years old, 6'2", and 205lbs.  4 years ago I weighed about 300lbs.  I started lifting and doing cardio.  When I started lifting, I could hardly bench 135.  I was weak.  I lost over a hundred pounds of fat, and put on muscle at the same time.  I can now rep out hundred pound dumbbells 8x, squat about 400lbs, and run 5miles.  Not huge, not superstrong, but I've come a long way.  All without a personal trainer, or workout partner.  The number one thing is that you must stick with it for the long term.  DON'T GIVE UP!  I agree that doing too much cardio in a day could very well be doing more harm than good.  A good hour's probably enough, but you have got to lift weights, especially legs and back.  But keep with the cardio.

Also, you will start to LEARN YOUR BODY, and see what works and doesn't work, how your feel, etc.  Pay EXTREME ATTENTION to that, as someone's advice might not work the same for you.  

Stick with it, and track your progress.  You just might be able to write a book or something later on....  or at the very least, it's good to look back at and see how far you've come from.  Your past successes.  It can help motivate you at times.  

May The Lord be with you and help you out, protecting you all the way.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Streetdisciple *_
> Trail, I am 27 years old, 6'2", and 205lbs.  4 years ago I weighed about 300lbs.  I started lifting and doing cardio.  When I started lifting, I could hardly bench 135.  I was weak.  I lost over a hundred pounds of fat, and put on muscle at the same time.  I can now rep out hundred pound dumbbells 8x, squat about 400lbs, and run 5miles.  Not huge, not superstrong, but I've come a long way.  All without a personal trainer, or workout partner.  The number one thing is that you must stick with it for the long term.  DON'T GIVE UP!  I agree that doing too much cardio in a day could very well be doing more harm than good.  A good hour's probably enough, but you have got to lift weights, especially legs and back.  But keep with the cardio.
> 
> Also, you will start to LEARN YOUR BODY, and see what works and doesn't work, how your feel, etc.  Pay EXTREME ATTENTION to that, as someone's advice might not work the same for you.
> ...



Inspiring story.

Great Job


----------



## Rixmon (Jan 6, 2004)

- Nice Ok that is awesome... just suprised it took 4 years to lose 100 pounds..


----------



## P-funk (Jan 6, 2004)

the slower you go....the more lean muscle you retain.


----------



## Art (Jan 6, 2004)

Hi trailrix,
Really great to hear you are going to pick yourself up 
Who knows what you can achieve once you get motivated.

Do you have support from family/friends offline?
Sometimes it's good to get a little push, or compliment from
someone who knows you personally, and can see results.

I wish you well champ 
Cheers, Art.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Jan 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Streetdisciple *_
> Trail, I am 27 years old, 6'2", and 205lbs.  4 years ago I weighed about 300lbs.  I started lifting and doing cardio.  When I started lifting, I could hardly bench 135.  I was weak.  I lost over a hundred pounds of fat, and put on muscle at the same time.  I can now rep out hundred pound dumbbells 8x, squat about 400lbs, and run 5miles.  Not huge, not superstrong, but I've come a long way.  All without a personal trainer, or workout partner.  The number one thing is that you must stick with it for the long term.  DON'T GIVE UP!  I agree that doing too much cardio in a day could very well be doing more harm than good.  A good hour's probably enough, but you have got to lift weights, especially legs and back.  But keep with the cardio.
> 
> Also, you will start to LEARN YOUR BODY, and see what works and doesn't work, how your feel, etc.  Pay EXTREME ATTENTION to that, as someone's advice might not work the same for you.
> ...



Good Read... very inspiring!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2004)

Wow...  Trailrix.  I find your story very inspirational, and I look forward to your progress.


----------



## once was fat (Jan 6, 2004)

Hey trailrix.  I have something that may keep you motivated.  This helped me out alot while I was loosing weight.  First you can set a mini goal.  My mini goal would to be to get to a weight where you could go buy an everday scale. The since of accomplishment walking into a store and picking out wich one you are going to buy will be like winning the stanley cup.   This is where a scale helped me.  Some may not agree but it was my everday motivational item when I sometimes wasnt feeling all that great. 

I made it a point to weigh myself twice a day.  Yeh it sounds obsessive but here is how it helped.  I knew that after having a good cardio workout my weight would temporary drop from water loss.  I always weighed myself after every workout.  Why becuase I knew most of the time I was going to weigh in lighter.  I understood that if I weighed myself three hours after that I would go back to normal weight.  I always told myself while I was on the scale while looking at the 3 or 4 pounds that I lost because of a goodworkout enabled my mind to say see I can be done.  Then I always weighed myself in the morning right away becuse again I knew from resting that I would be lighter in weight.  This didnt happen every time but you get the concept.  It was amazing when I went back to the scale and the weight stayed off for good and it wasnt just water loss.

I hope this helps as it helped for me on losing 60 pounds in four months.  Keep up the good work and like every one said we are all here for you.  Even if its just to chat were here.


----------



## GodLift (Jan 7, 2004)

60 pounds in 4 months doesnt really seem healthy...  mab i'm wrong?


----------



## Rixmon (Jan 7, 2004)

I found a awesome as heck link about obesity, that came from what prince posted!

http://www.exrx.net/FatLoss/ExTherapy.html

It tells  me Exactly the variation of weight loss!

And tommarrow I go in for a weigh in to see how much I have lost since 578


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by GodLift *_
> 60 pounds in 4 months doesnt really seem healthy...  mab i'm wrong?



Damn, I hope not.  I decided one day that I wanted to lose weight as well, when I was 15.  I weighed 210, and I wasn't very strong.  I could only bench about 180 at that time.  

I started exercising about 2 hours per day.  All I had were some 15 pound dumbells, so I ran, did pushups, squats without weight, whatever exercises I could do with my limited resources.  I also started eating healthier.  I still ate about 2000 calories a day, but the calories consisted of more nutrients as opposed to worthless calories like that in junk food.

My results were ridiculous.  I'm not sure how I achieved it, but I lost 40 pounds in 3 weeks.  I didn't really lose any muscle either.  I don't really think I gained too much, but I definitely didn't get any weaker.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by trailrix *_
> tommarrow I go in for a weigh in to see how much I have lost since 578




I bet you're going to shock the panties off those people!  Be sure to let us know how things go and GOOD LUCK!


----------



## ponyboy (Jan 7, 2004)

Good luck man!  I'm sure you're going to see positive results!


----------

